# Hobie Crack - Need advice...



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Found a crack in the front of my mirage drive well. Apparently this is a common crack.

I have called two shops who both stated that either they do not or can not perform this repair. 

Just wanted to see if any of yall had this issue and what repair method you took.

Thanks


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Which shops told you that they couldn't repair it? You may have to get a polyethylene torch and repair it yourself. Not too difficult.


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

How old is the baot, and did they say anything about warranty replacement? That sort of crack is usually covered?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Boat is 2010. Stores (liquid and Sunjammers) stated that it was out of warranty period


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Call Key Sailing on Pensacola Beach and find out if they will repair it. 850-932-5520.


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

5200?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Key Sailing should be able to help you out.
You can also fix it yourself with a Hobie Welder sold from Austin kayak.

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1587/KC-Welder-Pro-with-Hobie-Color-Rod-Stock.html

This stuff works also if its a really long flexible crack.

http://www.marinetex.com/marinetexflexset.html


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

there is a guy at Key Sailing that can fix it with 5200.


----------



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

Called Key Sailing about the hole I put in my scupper hole with Hobie Cart. The guy basically told me they could repair it or I could do it myself with 3M 5200 Marine Sealant which is how he'd said they would do it. Fairhope dealer had other ideas and DIY Kayak Forum had all sorts of ideas. I'd 5200'd and call it a day.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I have a 2010 as well and I'm hoping this doesn't happen to mine since there's some wear on the same spot in my outback. Seems like you should be able to seal it up fairly easily though.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Seal it is one thing. Making a structural repair is entirely different.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Is this a common problem with Hobie Kayaks? I am thinking about buying a Pro Angler in the future.


----------

